# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  24 doden bij onderzoek geneesmiddel - De Telegraaf

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum



----------


## Déylanna

Ik ben gisteren heel erg geschrokken van het bericht. Ik hoorde het op het nieuws. Ik heb in 2006 twee keer een acute alvleesklierontsteking gehad, en bij de eerste ontsteking hebben ze mij toen gevragen of ik een brief wou ondertekenen om bloed van mij af te nemen, en die zou dan onderzocht worden voor de wetenschap. Ik heb dat toen wel gedaan. 
Als ze mij toen zouden hebben gevragen of ik ook mee wou doen aan die probiotica onderzoek, dan zou ik waarschijnlijk wel mee hebben gedaan. 
Nu ik dit heb gehoord ben ik heeeeeeeel erg blij dat ze dat toen niet aan mij hebben gevragen en dat ik daardoor niet mee heb gedaan. Want wat was er gebeurt als ik wel mee had gedaan???????? Ik vind het maar een enge gedachte dat er zoiets mis kan gaan. Je doet aan zoiets mee omdat je snel weer herstellen wil, maar ondertussen............. :Mad:

----------

